# Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2016



## Musyupick (17 Oct 2016)

*We would like to invite you to take part in Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2015!
We accept entries:* October 1 - 31
*Evaluation of the entries:* November 5 - 15
*Results:* November 20

This year the Contest will be held in a new form: online only. There will be no finals in St. Petersburg. After members of the jury have evaluated the entries, November 20 we will publish the results of the Contest. There will be also other very interesting new features!

Biotope Aquarium Design Contest on Facebook

Follow the events!
We promise it's going to be exciting!


----------



## Musyupick (21 Oct 2016)

PRIZE POOL






JURY


----------



## Musyupick (9 Nov 2016)

The members of the jury have already begun to evaluate the contest aquaria.
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2016/aquaria/
To do this, they use special criteria.
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2016/criteria/
In their evaluation form the members of the jury have got HD photos of aquaria. The results of the contest will be published on our website on November 20. We are grateful to all the members of the jury for the support of our contest: Petra Bašić (Croatia), Heiko Blessin (Germany), Evert van Ammelrooy (Netherlands), Jeremy Gay (United Kingdom), Dimitris Ioannou (Greece), Piotr Kierzkowski (Poland), André Longarço (Brazil), Alexey Malyshev (Russia), Ivan Mikolji (Venezuela), Michael Salter (Canada), Steve Sun (Taiwan), Yuriy Yancher (Ukraine). Their work is very difficult and demanding.
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2016/jury/


----------



## Musyupick (24 Nov 2016)

We proudly present to you the results of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2016!
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2016/aquaria/


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Nov 2016)

Really good ,they must cultivate algae for authenticity.Hard to choose a fav because they are so good and different obviously but the killiefish "puddle and seeing clownloaches and gouramis in numbers was a insight.Thanks for this Musyupick


----------

